# How to install kdevelop on Windows?



## aditya.shevade (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi

I want to install kdevelop on windows xp, mainly for C/C++ projects and programs. How can I do that, and then how to install C/C++ compilers, like gcc, for Kdevelop?

If that is not possible, is there any free C/C++ compiler (IDE) for windows like turboc? Please help me, I am totally confused.

Aditya


----------



## praka123 (Dec 22, 2006)

there is mingw32 (gcc) for win32 and there are gui's also available like -
Dev-C++


> Bloodshed Dev-C++ is a full-featured Integrated Development Environment (IDE) for the C/C++ programming language. It uses Mingw port of GCC (GNU Compiler Collection) as it's compiler. Dev-C++ can also be used in combination with Cygwin or any other GCC based compiler.


*www.bloodshed.net/devcpp.html


----------



## mehulved (Dec 22, 2006)

Bloodshed Dev C++ is a very good IDE, you can go for it.


----------



## GNUrag (Dec 23, 2006)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I want to install kdevelop on windows xp, mainly for C/C++ projects and programs. How can I do that, and then how to install C/C++ compilers, like gcc, for Kdevelop?



If you are interested to work woth Kdevelop, then you might want to wait for sometime. WIth * KDE4 * around the corner and under heavy development, we are going to have kdelibs ported to windows platform, and all the KDE goodies like Konqueror, Amarok, KOffice, KDevelop etc running on Windows as well


----------



## mehulved (Dec 23, 2006)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> If you are interested to work woth Kdevelop, then you might want to wait for sometime. WIth * KDE4 * around the corner and under heavy development, we are going to have kdelibs ported to windows platform, and all the KDE goodies like Konqueror, Amarok, KOffice, KDevelop etc running on Windows as well


 Is it for sure? Cos I do believe many people will be unhappy with that. I don't mind windows users enjoying open source apps specially amarok.


----------



## JGuru (Dec 23, 2006)

@Mehul, @GNUrag is right. I read somewhere that the KDE team is porting KDE to Windows O.S!!!
 Read more about it here


----------



## aditya.shevade (Dec 23, 2006)

I am ready to wait... . Anyways, I am going to adopt linux and dump windows completely. I was just waiting till I get the feel and now I think I have, but since my college and the teachers know nothing about this, I have to write the code and compile it to create exe files which I will have to show them there, and to compile the files, I want windows as other things will take time.

And Dev C++ is really good IDE. Two thumbs up, hats down.

Aditya


----------



## GNUrag (Dec 24, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Is it for sure? Cos I do believe many people will be unhappy with that. I don't mind windows users enjoying open source apps specially amarok.



Qt from version 4 is already GPLed on Win32 platform, as a result of which kdelibs is being ported to win32... which will in turm pave way for easy porting of all the KDE goodies.

The reasoning given by KDE developers is that there are a large number of excellent FOSS developers who code for Windows platform.. The main idea behind porting the underlying kdelibs is to give them a demo of what all Qt4/libkde is capable of doing and inturn attract that excellent pool of talent..

Afterall we all want KDE (and FOSS) to appeal to all communities and attract all kinds of talents regardless of OS boundaries


----------

